# Opfer eines Spam Versenders gesendet über MEINE Emailadresse



## John (8 Juli 2003)

Wer kann mir eine generelle Vorgehensweise zu folgendem Problem geben. Meine geschäftl. Emailadresse (Domäne) wurde von einem Spamversender als Absenderadresse für eine Massenspam verwendet. Nun trudeln bei mir täglich ca. 2.000-3.000 Mails von Spam blockern, autorespondern oder Unzustellbarkeitsvermerke aus aller Welt ein.

Was bringt Anzeigeerstattung? Welche Hilfe muss mir der Provider geben? Ist er verpflichtet die Mails am Server zu löschen.
Das Thema kostet mich Zeit, Geld und viele Nerven.

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar!

John


----------



## Heiko (8 Juli 2003)

In der Regel werden nicht genutzte Mailadressen Deiner Domain dafür verwendet. Hier hilft nur, die catchall-Adresse zu deaktivieren und damit diese Autorespondermails ins Nirvana zu schicken. Ein richtiger Provider [tm] kann das.
Ich hatte das Spiel auch schon mal...


----------

